
How to Break Out of the Children’s Menu Trap - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/23/well/eat/Children-food-health.html
======
Kaibeezy
_the children’s menu is where you’ll find the least nutritious foods: Chicken
nuggets, grilled cheese, pizza and French fries are the standard “kid
friendly” offerings.

But that wasn’t always the case. In the 1920s and ’30s, restaurants offered
their youngest patrons their healthiest meals. Back then children’s menus were
designed to promote healthy eating habits...

“I think a lot of parents feel beaten down and hopeless about these issues”_

Aye. Yep.

------
dlcmh
If at all possible, start at home, with small, simple and healthy meals. Share
little nuggets of information with your kids on why you chose today’s menu. Be
ready to discuss any questions they might have regarding your choices.

~~~
Kaibeezy
... Peel back the duct tape in 1-inch increments with each stalk of asparagus
consumed. Shackles may be loosened one quarter turn for each sporkful of
broiled halibut verifiably swallowed. The iPad must not be returned until the
plate is cleared.

~~~
5bolts
meal time doesn't have to be torture.

use it to expand tastes, being open to new flavors/textures will go a long way
in those kids futures

